# Wolf Bill passed in the Utah Legislature... YEAH!!!!



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

This has PASSED!!!!

Favorite Part!

23-29-103. Policy.
The wolf is a predator and its presence in the state threatens the state's wildlife and
ungulate populations, therefore, it is the policy of the state that the wolf shall be destroyed or
removed from the state.

Here is the direct link to the bill.

http://le.utah.gov/~2010/bills/sbillint/sb0036.pdf

-Tallbuck!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder if there was any "horrible monster" groups or organazations that helped this bill pass at the cost of thousands and thousands of dollars that has been "robbed" from the sportsman by the sale of "our" tags that we deserve and should not EVER be left in the hands of the guy that only profits from the sale of tags that promote the "Rich Guy"? :roll: 

Thanx SFW and all the other groups that worked so diligently in my behalf to preserve the future of hunting in Utah. This bill passing is HUGE!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

don't count your chickens before they hatch! Remember that song "I'm Just A Bill"??? It's just a bill at this point...we'll see how this fares when the wolf activists come a knockin'...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> don't count your chickens before they hatch! Remember that song "I'm Just A Bill"??? It's just a bill at this point...we'll see how this fares when the wolf activists come a knockin'...


I'm sorry but even "Wolf Activists" cant beat up an 800 pound Gorilla. ha ha :mrgreen: 

I hear ya.................keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The other thing this does is fly in the direct face of the Endangered Species Act. Now while I am not a fan of the ESA as it has grown to exist, nor a fan of wolves for that matter, this bill passed by the legislature is yet another fine example of the thoughtless chest-thumpers on our hill. We as a state are in a billion+ budgetary shortfall, yet they pass this legislation without thinking of the reprucussions.

Sure, we say wolves can be shot on site in the state. That is all fine and dandy until someone shoots one. We already have some wolves in both the North and South. And all wolves that enter Utah are federally protected. So while shooting one is fine with this bill,it is not fine with the ESA and you will be guilty of a federal offense. 

What this will do is put the State of Utah in a very long and EXPENSIVE court battle that WILL be lost. This will end up costing at least $10 million in legal fees to eventually lose the battle. So yes, it makes the legislators feel good, and those of us that like to see and hunt critters with antlers happy, it will cost us a bunch of money to fight a battle we CANNOT win. 

I appreciate the "we'll show 'em" attitude but in a time when the State has to cut a billion dollars out of a budget, this is not just irresponsible, its just plain stupid.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't think groups like the SFW and DWR were the ones pulling the heavy weight on this issue. Cattlemen and ranchers have done more on this issue than sportsman.
On a State and Federal level.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)




----------

